# GREAT AND CHEAP BATTERIES FOR EOS-M



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends
Two day, I just get my order HALCYON LITHUM ION BATTERIES PACK LP-E12, 4 of batteries plus 2 battery chargers = 37.98 US Dollars, Made In China, But Batteries cell = made in Japan.
You might ask me why ?-----Yes, I already get 4 Canon Batteries LP-E12 875 mAh = $ 50 US Dollars each, and I get only 150 Photos per Full charge of 1 Battery----Not Enough for my one day shoot = 800 to 1000 shots. When I search in The Web site, I find out that CHINESE MADE, JAPANESE MATERAL = HALCYON LP-E12 which pack with power 2200 mAh , each set = 1 Battery Charger + 2 Batteries---Yes, 4 days ago, I order them 2 sets Via. Amazon = total cost with free Shipping = $ 39.98 US Dollars.
I just get them to day, and I charge 1 HALCYON battery for 2 hours / Full Charge----Yes, I spend 1 hour to shoot any thing in front of me with single shot, and continuing shots , YES, I GET 438 PHOTOS( Yes, I so tire and stop shooting---Ha, Ha, Ha ), and the sign of the Battery on LCD = still Full power.
WOW, I get my money worth in this Great CHINESE MADE BATTERIES.

http://www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00C32SPDW/ref=sr_1_7/192-4275402-5928723?ie=UTF8&qid=1389462791&sr=8-7&keywords=canon+battery+lp-e12

Dear Friends, I give them = A ++, and highly recommend for all of my friends who use EOS-M camera.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello surapon,

these looks like a really nice deal.
Could you please report about the discharge curve of the batteries when you experienced more charge/discharge cycles. I'm especially interested how the chargesymbol on the display behaves when the batteries are almost discharged. Will the display show full power even if you're only able to take only a few more shots or will the display show a linearity in full-2/3-1/3 in relation to the photo counter (i.e.~600-400-200 shots)?

Unfortunately in Germany amazon.de only sells the batterie pack with two batteries without the charger for almost the same price in € as amazon.com sells the pack together with charger in US$.
But it is still a bargain in relation to the OEM batterie.

Regards
Frank


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

fotorex said:


> Hello surapon,
> 
> these looks like a really nice deal.
> Could you please report about the discharge curve of the batteries when you experienced more charge/discharge cycles. I'm especially interested how the chargesymbol on the display behaves when the batteries are almost discharged. Will the display show full power even if you're only able to take only a few more shots or will the display show a linearity in full-2/3-1/3 in relation to the photo counter (i.e.~600-400-200 shots)?
> ...




Dear Friend fotorex.
Give me 2-3 more days, And I report back to you, Yes, I want to see how the discharged Battery react to the Battery Icon at the LCD.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## noncho (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't believe those are 2200 mAh and I don't like batteries which someone sells with different charger (usually they are NOT decoded and the camera does not show battery level).

I got 2 of this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-Full-Coded-1250mAh-LP-E12-Battery-for-Canon-EOS-M-Camera-Show-Battery-Level-/170895464586?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item27ca29d88a
They are working fine, I don't see any difference with the original battery.


----------



## sama (Jan 18, 2014)

noncho said:


> I don't believe those are 2200 mAh and I don't like batteries which someone sells with different charger (usually they are NOT decoded and the camera does not show battery level).
> 
> I got 2 of this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-Full-Coded-1250mAh-LP-E12-Battery-for-Canon-EOS-M-Camera-Show-Battery-Level-/170895464586?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item27ca29d88a
> They are working fine, I don't see any difference with the original battery.



Exactly. I have in hand 3 pieces of the same brand and one piece of their charger. Very nice indeed. But took a long time to come to Toronto.


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

noncho said:


> I don't believe those are 2200 mAh and I don't like batteries which someone sells with different charger (usually they are NOT decoded and the camera does not show battery level).
> 
> I got 2 of this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-Full-Coded-1250mAh-LP-E12-Battery-for-Canon-EOS-M-Camera-Show-Battery-Level-/170895464586?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item27ca29d88a
> They are working fine, I don't see any difference with the original battery.




Thanks, Dear noncho.
Thanks for another option for all EOS-M users. For 2200 mAh storage power, I just read on Amazon and Read at the label on the Batteries per the Photos that show in this post. I do not think that they lie to us, This Sell in USA, and Very dangerous to not tell the Truth. Up to this After noon I take 85 More Photos = 85 + 438 = 523 Photos so far, and Still Full Battery in one charge = Magic for me.

Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

sama said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe those are 2200 mAh and I don't like batteries which someone sells with different charger (usually they are NOT decoded and the camera does not show battery level).
> ...



Thanksssss, Dear Sama.
Please let us know, how your " Full Coded 1250mAh LP-E12 " batteries are working.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## noncho (Jan 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe those are 2200 mAh and I don't like batteries which someone sells with different charger (usually they are NOT decoded and the camera does not show battery level).
> ...



You really believe that you have 2.5 times higher capacity in this third party battery in the same small package? And you believe that your new small LP-E12 are with higher capacity than the original much larger LP-E6 (used in 5D III/7D, 1800 mAh) because this is what the label said?

Sorry, but I have some technical background and I don't believe in magic and miracles just because I'm using 3rd party batteries too :


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2014)

noncho said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > noncho said:
> ...



Thanks, Dear noncho.
I am just old architect, not electrical engineer like you. I just read the Label of the Battery that sell in USA. Per US. Regulation and UL label, Yes I just buy them, and Use 1 of them to take 523 Photos, and Still go strong, Just Magic that My EOS-M do not like Canon LP-E12 , 875 mAh, just take the 125 to 150 photos---But my EOS-M just love Halcyon rated 2200 mAh, and Take 523 photos and still have more power store in the battery.

Same Magic of My Rechargable AA battery Solution power, Ni-Mh AA just have only 350 mAh ( For my Solar Deck Light) Which Same Size of my AA Battery of Sanyo / Eneloop 2600 mAh( for my All Canon Flashes)---Yes, Same AA Battery size Which Smaller than LP-E12 ( Per Volumn)----Yes, Eneloop 2600 mAh beat both Solution power( 350 mAh) and Halcyon( 2200 mAh).
Just my Low level brain tell me that, The Size are not matter, But the New Technology might make the Magic happen.
BUT, the last words = $ 10 US Dollars Chinese made Battery is better than 50 Us Dollars Chinese Made Battery for the same purpose.
Have a good night.
Surapon

http://aweitebattery.en.alibaba.com/product/1297820225-218566646/AA_Sanyo_Eneloop_2600mAh_4pk_New_Eneloop_Rechargeable_upto_1500_Times.html

Yes, When I order This Halcyon 4-5 days ago, I just laugh at my self, Similar to you too, How Stupid am I that spend Less Than 10 US Dollars for Each Battery for Chinese made( Canon LP-E12 Chinese made = $ 50 US Dollars), and hope for Magic.
Yes, To day , After I test Run, The Magic Happens to me


----------



## noncho (Jan 19, 2014)

You are not giving me some real technical data above, number of shots depends on so many things - it's not an accurate measurement.

I guess you don't have a discharger which can show you real discharge time of this type of battery, but here is a fast and simple test:
Shoot with original battery and the magic one while the camera turns off and shows message "Change the batteries".
Put the Canon battery in the original charger and measure the time until the battery is charged.
Put the magic battery in the original charger and measure the time until the battery is charged.

In this case you will have the same input (mine says 0.54A) and depends on capacity when the batteries will be charged 

The other easy thing you can do is to check the weight:
"A significant part of the weight in a LiIon battery is Lithium metal. Two batteries of the same nominal capacity should have similar weights. 
I'd guesstimate that a 10% difference may be due to happenstance and construction, but beyond that I'd be suspicious. 
In larger & heavier batteries this test will work better than for very small batteries."


----------



## tpatana (Jan 19, 2014)

In general when ordering 3rd party items (or 4th) from China, you can't take anything for granted. For example the text "from Japan", they can easily just write it there. China does lot of good quality stuff too, but usually when you buy cheap, you get the cheap.

Biggest problem with cheap lithium batteries is the protection circuits, or usually the missing of those. For 99.9999% of people it doesn't matter, but the one who shorts the battery for example when the camera goes crazy, the battery can blow up and kill the camera. Not worth the save for me, although would have to be really unlucky for that to happen.


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2014)

noncho said:


> You are not giving me some real technical data above, number of shots depends on so many things - it's not an accurate measurement.
> 
> I guess you don't have a discharger which can show you real discharge time of this type of battery, but here is a fast and simple test:
> Shoot with original battery and the magic one while the camera turns off and shows message "Change the batteries".
> ...



Good Sunday Morning, Dear noncho.
Thanks for your great Infor. I learn some thing new in every days.
Yes, Sir, I will keep eyes on this Super Cheap LP-E12 Chinese Made Batteries, and report back to you and our friends.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2014)

tpatana said:


> In general when ordering 3rd party items (or 4th) from China, you can't take anything for granted. For example the text "from Japan", they can easily just write it there. China does lot of good quality stuff too, but usually when you buy cheap, you get the cheap.
> 
> Biggest problem with cheap lithium batteries is the protection circuits, or usually the missing of those. For 99.9999% of people it doesn't matter, but the one who shorts the battery for example when the camera goes crazy, the battery can blow up and kill the camera. Not worth the save for me, although would have to be really unlucky for that to happen.



Thanks you sir, Dear tpatana.
Yes, You are 1000% right on the target " We get the thing as we pay for---Cheap= Some time not good quality.
Thanks again, I will keep eyes on this Cheap Batteries , special on the Temperature of them, after use for many shots.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon

PS, I see your Name " tpatana" Look like Thai Name, Are you live in Thailand ?--Yes, I am Thai People too.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 20, 2014)

surapon said:


> PS, I see your Name " tpatana" Look like Thai Name, Are you live in Thailand ?--Yes, I am Thai People too.



I wish, that would be cool. Some time long long time ago in the far away galaxy, I was looking to register www.patana.com for myself, but at the point it was registered for a school in Bangkok, called "Patana school" I think.

I admit nothing.

I'm from Finland myself. And I love panang curry.


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

tpatana said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > PS, I see your Name " tpatana" Look like Thai Name, Are you live in Thailand ?--Yes, I am Thai People too.
> ...



Thankssss, Dear Friend tpatana.
Well, Nice to meet you and talk to you. One day I would like go to visit your country/ Lovely country Finland too. Ha, Ha, Ha You and me Love " Panang Curry"----BTW, Do you love Beautiful Thai Girl too ?= 
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 20, 2014)

These cheap batteries keep calling my name ... but I resist..waiting for more feedback from users here to report on accurate battery level display and total shot count. Also would like to hear about how hot the battery gets when fully charged...and perhaps how hot it gets after a good shoot.

As mentioned previously there is a good reason usually why they are cheap. I am willing to live with short battery life for such a price but not really interested if it takes the camera with it.


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> These cheap batteries keep calling my name ... but I resist..waiting for more feedback from users here to report on accurate battery level display and total shot count. Also would like to hear about how hot the battery gets when fully charged...and perhaps how hot it gets after a good shoot.
> 
> As mentioned previously there is a good reason usually why they are cheap. I am willing to live with short battery life for such a price but not really interested if it takes the camera with it.



Yes, Dear my friend East Wind .
These Cheap Batteries " Halcyon" LP-E12,2200 mAh = $ 9.50 US Dollars call my name out Loud too----Ha, Ha, Ha---Past 3 days, I have use This Cheapo Chinese made Battery = 1 Battery, with 1 Full charge at 2 Hours--And I use up to 15 minutes ago, to shoot every thing in front of me, both single shots and Conti. Shots = 595 Photos, Still have Power to go, ( BUT, The Battery ICON at the EOS-M Camera = Still Full= )
. Every 20-30 shots, I open and remove the Battery from the Chamber, to check the Temperature of Battery, No, From my hand, The Battery Temperature do not get Warmer---Yes, I am afraid that this HALCYON battery might blow up my $ 299 US Dollar EOS-M----Sorry, My lovely EOS-M still work Fine and my fingers still intact..

Now To night, I remove the Battery and Recharge It, Next 2 Hours---And See, What will happend to my Cheapo Battery next.
I will shoot another 500-600 more Photos by this new recharge Halcyon battery, and use it again tomorrow, And I will report back to you.
YES, IF NEXT TWO RECHARGES OF THIS CHEAPO BATTERY AND WORK AS CHARM LIKE MY FIRST CHARGE = YES, I WILL CALL THE MFG. IN CHINA, AND OFFER TO BUY THE COMPANY STOCK TOO.

Yes, As 64-almost 65 years honor old man as me, and tell you from my heart, This Cheapo Battery make me believe in MAGIC.----Well, If you do not see or hear from me next 2-3 days, I might die because the explosion of rechargable Chinese made LP-E12 battery, That I charge near my desk.
Have a good Monday Night.
Surapon


----------



## tpatana (Jan 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Who wouldn't


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

tpatana said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend, Young man tpatana.
Yes, Yes, Yes.
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Jan 31, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend fotorex.
> Give me 2-3 more days, And I report back to you, Yes, I want to see how the discharged Battery react to the Battery Icon at the LCD.
> Have a great weekend.
> Surapon



Hello surapron, 

did you meanwhile gathered more experiences with these batteries?

Regards
Frank


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

fotorex said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friend fotorex.
> ...



Yes, Dear friend fotorex.
Past two weeks, I shoot EOS-M with cheap and Great Chinese made Batteries, more than 1500 Photos---Every thing in front of me---Just Shoot and Shoot.
I report that :
Canon LP-E12 7.2 V 875 mAh. ( I have 2 of Them ) = $ 45 US Dollars/ Each = 150 to 180 Photos per Full Charged @ 2 Hours.
Wasabi 7.2 V, 1100 mAh ( I have 2 of Them) = $ 12 US Dollars/ Each = 250-275 Photos per Full Charge @ 2 Hours.
Halcyon 7.2V, 2200 mAh ( I have 4 of them) = $ 9.50 US Dollars/ Each = 350 t0 425 Photos per Charge @ 2 Hours ( Sorry Past 3-5 days = Super Cold in my Home town = Below freezing Point)

BIG BUT----Both Wasabi batteries and Halcyon Batteries are not show the Power ( Green Color Symbol---Just White and Black Icon) on the Battery Icon in the Camera LCD---When Out of Power, Just shut off the Camera's Power----Yes, That is the Inconvenience, But , Not my Problem, Because I alway check, How many Photos that I shoot from the Starting Point, and have 3-4 spare batteries ready to roll.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you dear Surapon,

it really does not seem to be a problem that the real power consumption is not displayed correctly on the LCD when one 
1. has enough spare batteries with him/her
2. is able to take up to 2.5 times more photos with one charge cycle than with the OEM batterie and keep the starpoint of picture count in mind when attached the batterie.

And at that price ($9.50 each batterie) you can easily buy 4 of them for the price of one OEM batterie.

Regards
Frank


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

fotorex said:


> Thank you dear Surapon,
> 
> it really does not seem to be a problem that the real power consumption is not displayed correctly on the LCD when one
> 1. has enough spare batteries with him/her
> ...



Dear Frank.
I just remember that., One of our friend , CR member told me on another post that = The Product from China always try to cut the cost down for sell to us super cheap, and For the Batteries, They not install the Computer chip in the battery, That why, the Battery will not report the power status to the camera= Just Dumb Battery, But working Hard Batteries-----Ha, Ha, Ha---Working hard with out Brain.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## flowers (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> Surapon


Hi khun Surapon, tell me, why do thai girls want to look like Western girls? I never understood that! Haha
Thai beaty ideal is so Western!

Thank you for posting about the third-party batteries, do you know if they are also made for canon 5dii, 5diii or 7d? Halcyon is an American company, but it has a different logo, they make computers. I can't find a Chinese company called Halcyon (sounds more Korean!) and there is no Chinese text in the pictures you posted. Where can I find these batteries? On Amazon? Oh, I checked Amazon, they also have batteries for 5d ii and 5d and 7d! Great!

www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00GS93FEK/?ie=UTF8&qid=1391264874&keywords=halcyon+5d 
http://www.amazon.com/Macro-Close-Halcyon-Batteries-Bundle/dp/B00ENHL2X0/?ie=UTF8&qid=1391264892&keywords=halcyon+7d

Has anyone tested these for the 5-series or 7d? Do they work well? Are they safe? Are they reliable?

I almost forgot! alibaba is not the most reliable place, many companies of bad repute deal on alibaba... There are better websites to buy from China but you have to read Chinese or use a translator!


----------



## flowers (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> fotorex said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you dear Surapon,
> ...



Ha ha, you're funny!


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

flowers said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon
> ...



Wow, Sa Wass Dee Krub, Dear Khun Flowers----So nice to hear " Khun/ Mr. " word again----Yes, In Thailand " Khun = Mr. in High level of Autority"----And " Sa Wass Dee Krub = Have a Good day".,
Thanks for the new information = Halcyon company is American Company--Yes, Big Company for the specialty Computers.---Yes, I forget about that.

Well, Yes, " Hi khun Surapon, tell me, why do thai girls want to look like Western girls? "---Most of Thai Girls see the American/ European Movies, And Dream about how to Look, and Have a beautiful body shape like the movie stars. BUT, Now, The Korean Movie start to Popular in Thailand= More Thai Girls are going under Knife to change their face and their bodies to look like beautiful Korean girls.
Time is change in this world.
Have a great weekend, dear Khun Flowers.
Surapon.
PS. Are you from Thailand like Me ?

PS-2 THANKSSSSS " I almost forgot! alibaba is not the most reliable place, many companies of bad repute deal on alibaba "


----------



## flowers (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Sawat dee kaa, khun Surapon, mai pen thai khon! Pen yureethia... Yes, I noticed the aegyosal on the girls above, ha ha! Korean influence 

I have found different branded 3rd party batteries near me, but I don't know about those brands... They are all different brands, very hard to know if they are good or not! But maybe I will order some and try them 

Are they all safe? So they don't explode in the camera or anything? If they're safe then maybe I can try all the different ones!

Have a nice weeked as well, khun Surapon!


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

flowers said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > flowers said:
> ...


.
Thanks, Khun Flowers
" mai pen Khon thai ! Pen yureethia" Yes, I understand that "mai pen Khon thai= You are not from Thailand"--But I do not understand " Pen yureethia " ??.
BUT, You understand Thai Language = Great .
Have a great Weekend to you too.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 1, 2014)

Dear Surapon, thanks for posting this. I enjoy reading the stuffyou share here, lot of new thinking and testing out and building new gear. Please keep doing it.

I've been thinking about you as there is a pink car in my street, I have yet to take a picture of it, but I will eventually and post it here for you as I remember your and Rienzphoto's discussion about it  Everytime I come to Bangkok my daughters always looks for the pink taxis. When we score and get to ride in one, the day is made.


----------



## flowers (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thanks, Khun Flowers
> " mai pen Khon thai ! Pen yureethia" Yes, I understand that "mai pen Khon thai= You are not from Thailand"--But I do not understand " Pen yureethia " ??.
> BUT, You understand Thai Language = Great .
> Have a great Weekend to you too.


Ah, I'm sorry, I should have used a more thai expression... pen luk kreung! have a great weekend!


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Dear Surapon, thanks for posting this. I enjoy reading the stuffyou share here, lot of new thinking and testing out and building new gear. Please keep doing it.
> 
> I've been thinking about you as there is a pink car in my street, I have yet to take a picture of it, but I will eventually and post it here for you as I remember your and Rienzphoto's discussion about it  Everytime I come to Bangkok my daughters always looks for the pink taxis. When we score and get to ride in one, the day is made.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Arctic Photo.
Yes, Any equipment that have no Brain, or Glass/ Lens= I try to beat the systems, Because I am the Cheapo---Ha, Ha, Ha., But Must have to be Both Cheap and Good or Great Too.
Yes, 5 Kinds of Taxi in Bangkok---The Pink, The Red, The Blue, The Green and the yellow one---Your Smart daughter is right on the Target, The Pink Taxi are the best, and the cleaness one too, the Company/ Owners of the Pink Taxi spend more time to clean up their Taxi= Better than another Company.

Yes, We have FUN to talk about the Pink Cadilac, Ha, Ha, Ha---1950 t0 late 1960 era.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

flowers said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Khun Flowers
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Khun Flowers---- I love your words " pen luk kreung! "= You are the Big City Person, But I came from the small rural town in Northeastern of Thailand , We Call our self = Khon E-Sarn.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## flowers (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> flowers said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Ah, Khun surapon is from Isaan, I see.  You still misunderstood... not khrung, khreung! Hard to spell in English! Thai spelling: ลูกครึ่ชาวฮั่น-อังกฤษ! No need to repeat it in English, I'm sure you understood now.


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

flowers said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > flowers said:
> ...



Yes, Now= Super Clear, And Complete understand " ลูกครึ่ชาวฮั่น-อังกฤษ! "----You get the Best of Both world.
Dear my friend Khun Flowers'
Good day.
Surapon

PS. Yes I am half Thai and Half Chinese too, Please see my small eyes


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon, thanks for posting this. I enjoy reading the stuffyou share here, lot of new thinking and testing out and building new gear. Please keep doing it.
> ...


Dear Surapon,
as much as I enjoy the quality and high service level of the pink taxis which is the reason I go for them, my daughters are just happy with the colour  . Will get a shot of the pink car for you tomorrow.

Have a great weekend you too sir.


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...



Dear friend, Arctic Photo.
Yes, Yes, Yes, Pink car---I will wait to see your Pink car picture.
Thankssssss.
Surapon

PS, I have the most FUNNY Story about Pink 1950 ( Open roof) cadilac car.
One of my dear friend, he was the big guy in Radio station/ TV. station in my home city. One day about 25 years ago, His 1950 Openroof Pink Cadilac which park in his parking space at his Radio Studio is gone, Some one steal her. During the AM. radio boardcasting, He Speak in to mic, during the Break for country songs--- If any one hear his massage= Some one borrow his love Pink Cadilac with out tell him--But He is very happy that some one love that pink Cadilac as he love too, Yes, You can have that baby as long as you love her, BUT I ( my friend) want my pet back, He is so hungry and do not eat any meal for two days--Yes, He sleep under the driver seat , and he is a black Cobra, my dear pet as my guard dog---Please take care of Him and return him to me, I will give you the reward too.---------- And My friend boardcast this massages over and over again on AM Country song Radio station.

Ha, Ha, Ha, Next 2 hours, The Police see the Pink Cadilac with the engine still running on the ditch side of the rural road , But No one there, Yes, The Damage Grass in near by Ditch are shown that some one run away from the car, as fast as he/ she can---Try to get away from my friend's pet= Black Cobra----Ha, Ha, Ha.

Yes, This was true story that my dear friend tell me before he Die, Long time ago.---In Raleigh, North Carolina, Mr.Kid Brewer. RIP.


----------



## flowers (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friend, Arctic Photo.
> Yes, Yes, Yes, Pink car---I will wait to see your Pink car picture.
> Thankssssss.
> Surapon
> ...



Khun Surapon you are such a funny man! I laughed when I read your story.  I'm glad your friend got his car back. Very smart! Ps. 新年快乐! 恭喜发财! I hope your zodiac for this year is good!


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

flowers said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend, Arctic Photo.
> ...




Happy Chinese new year to you and to all of our friends too.
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > These cheap batteries keep calling my name ... but I resist..waiting for more feedback from users here to report on accurate battery level display and total shot count. Also would like to hear about how hot the battery gets when fully charged...and perhaps how hot it gets after a good shoot.
> ...



Now that you have had many cycles of battery charging i was wondering if you had any more insight on these 3rd party batteries and if the battery life is reported properlyy in the camera...

...also wondering if they have burned up yet!


----------



## surapon (Feb 17, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Dear friend East Wind.
Yes, I use Both Wasabi power and Halcyon ( 4 of each brand name) for 2weeks about 3 cycle of charge per battery, It keep the power for 300 to 450 Each shots, Which better than my 2 Canon batteries ( only 120 to 180 Shots)----BIG BUT, This Wasabi and Halcyon batteries do not show the Power in Canon EOS-M LCD. Because No computer chip in the battery ( That why so cheap)----When it no power---Just turn the Camera Off. YES, I must have the spare batteries in my pocket all the times.
That is only Bad Thing after 3 Cycle charge these Batteries----NO, Not thing blow up in my EOS-M Yet.
After the Battery out of Power, IT STILL COLD TEMPERATURE, Not Hot as the stove range----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Workweek.
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Ok..for the price i would rather have the run time....i just ordered the Halcyon kit.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 19, 2014)

Grab the nice cheap opteka batteries from amazon. I have two. Great battery life on them. The canon battery is the bastard third leg backup. And i almost never use it.

The canon standard battery is so BAD, that dont even use it as a measuring stick. ITs that bad, and a very pathetic cash grab attempt by canon. I havent seen such poor battery life since my sony p200 7 mp cam back in 2005.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the post, surapon. I too don't like the capacity of my Canon brand battery in my EOS M. I use my opteka brand more. I'll look into getting a couple of these, too.


----------



## surapon (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks, to all of my friends.
Well, We just share the Best of the Best Plus the Most cheap for the support equipments.
Enjoy. And have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## DRR (Feb 24, 2014)

Are the opteka batteries chipped? Do they have the battery readout on the LCD?


----------



## surapon (Feb 24, 2014)

DRR said:


> Are the opteka batteries chipped? Do they have the battery readout on the LCD?



Dear DRR.
Sorry, I do not know, But 2 Brand Cheapo Battery that I Have 4 Halcyon and 2 Wasabi, I do not think they have chip, because they will not tell me on my Battery LCD indicator ( ?).
Surapon.
Yes, my 2 Canon camera battries have the chips.


----------



## DRR (Feb 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Are the opteka batteries chipped? Do they have the battery readout on the LCD?
> ...



I bought an Opteka battery off amazon for $13. I will report back.

From my understanding - batteries that are chipped, will work functionally just like Canon batteries. The display will tell you battery remaining. You can charge them properly in the Canon charger.

Batteries that are not chipped, will not display battery life on the LCD. I think you can charge them in the canon charger but you also risk overcharging, because it does not have a chip to tell it when to stop charging? (This is all information I read online, so I do not know how accurate it may be. I am no electrical engineer)

In any case, $13 vs $45 for the canon battery seems like a pretty good deal if it offers the same functionality. I will report back when I get it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 27, 2014)

DRR said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > DRR said:
> ...



Actually it's not the same functionality. The Opteka battery will last longer between recharges!


----------



## bainsybike (Feb 27, 2014)

I decided to give the Halcyon batteries a try, and bought 2 from Amazon here in the UK. They look just like the ones Surapon has photographed, with the same boxes too. They seem to work fine, but I only get the same number of shots as I do with the Canon model (~140). I'm using the Canon charger - could this be why?

I don't know whether they have chips, but you do get 3 or 4 shots warning on the LCD before they run out.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 28, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> I decided to give the Halcyon batteries a try, and bought 2 from Amazon here in the UK. They look just like the ones Surapon has photographed, with the same boxes too. They seem to work fine, but I only get the same number of shots as I do with the Canon model (~140). I'm using the Canon charger - could this be why?
> 
> I don't know whether they have chips, but you do get 3 or 4 shots warning on the LCD before they run out.



You need to use their charger for thr halcyon to get the full charge.


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 1, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> You need to use their charger for thr halcyon to get the full charge.



Thanks! A pity - the Halcyon charger doesn't seem to be available in the UK.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 1, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You need to use their charger for thr halcyon to get the full charge.
> ...



Ah. When I ordered mine I ordered the kit. 2 batts, charger and 12V vehicle cord to charge from car battery.


----------



## bauerman (Mar 3, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Ah. When I ordered mine I ordered the kit. 2 batts, charger and 12V vehicle cord to charge from car battery.



Is this the kit you bought East Wind?

http://www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00C32SPDW/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393882687&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=halycon+battery+eos-m


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 3, 2014)

bauerman said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. When I ordered mine I ordered the kit. 2 batts, charger and 12V vehicle cord to charge from car battery.
> ...



That's it. Be mindful that that everything runs down the battery faster (IS, Servo AF, Continuous AF, too long of a display off timeout). It all adds up. 

The factory battery is 875mAh. These are 2200mAh. More than double the capacity.


----------



## DRR (Mar 10, 2014)

DRR said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > DRR said:
> ...



Went on a trip last week with the OEM Canon Battery and the Opteka battery.

I did not notice a huge improvement in battery life over OEM, as others may have. Both batteries were mixed use so I can't really say that I did much scientific testing - I did not notice any deficiencies from the Opteka battery either. Charged in the OEM charger, battery display on the LCD, etc. Worked very much like the OEM. They are both very similar weights, so I do wonder if the "2000 mAh" listed on the Opteka might be a _bit_ of an exaggeration. 

Regardless, if I needed another battery I'd buy another Opteka. I couldn't tell the difference over OEM and it was $13 vs $45.


----------



## bauerman (Mar 19, 2014)

The third party batteries I ordered arrived - pretty happy with the overall quality of the products and they were certainly well-packed. Charging them now and ready to give them a try soon.....


----------



## daemorhedron (Mar 19, 2014)

I also ordered an Opteka battery through ebay and completely happy: works in canon charger, battery display on LCD and seems to last longer than original. Been in use for months now, still going strong. 

Worked just as well in M as it does in M2, which comes as no surprise since they use same battery.

Highly recommended. =)


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 19, 2014)

noncho said:


> I don't believe those are 2200 mAh and I don't like batteries which someone sells with different charger (usually they are NOT decoded and the camera does not show battery level).
> 
> I got 2 of this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-Full-Coded-1250mAh-LP-E12-Battery-for-Canon-EOS-M-Camera-Show-Battery-Level-/170895464586?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item27ca29d88a
> They are working fine, I don't see any difference with the original battery.


Hi, any news about dste batteries? I'm going to buy them. How are they going on?


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 19, 2014)

sama said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe those are 2200 mAh and I don't like batteries which someone sells with different charger (usually they are NOT decoded and the camera does not show battery level).
> ...


Are they working good? I'm going to buy them


----------



## surapon (Jun 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to give the Halcyon batteries a try, and bought 2 from Amazon here in the UK. They look just like the ones Surapon has photographed, with the same boxes too. They seem to work fine, but I only get the same number of shots as I do with the Canon model (~140). I'm using the Canon charger - could this be why?
> ...



Yes, Sir, You are right on the target, Dear East Wind my friend.
Canon Battery charger =Out put 8.4 V , 540 mA= is for Canon battery 875 mAh
Wasabi Charger = 8.4 V, 500 mA= is for Wasabi battery 1100 mAh.
Halcyon charger = 8.4 v , 600mA = is for Halcyon Battery 2200 mAh

Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

